# need to vent...



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone that has read my intro knows that I was involved in a pretty horrific unprovoked beating that resulted in injuries that required surgery and worse of all the death of my dad... as therapy I have been doing this halloween thing and as far as it goes it has been relatively therapeutic but I am so ready to just throw in the towel for good… Some point last night someone entered my property, came up on my porch and stole my miter saw that my dad got me last year for Christmas… I have been using it for the display to cut 1x2 supports, worse yet it was tied down behind the façade …. Unrelated, four nights ago someone came up our block with guns blazing and emptied over twenty rounds in cars and houses. Bottom line is I am really fed up with society and people in general. I live a good peaceful life and never been in a kind of trouble EVER and yet people feel compelled to f*ck with me… I am hating everything and why do a display for a$$holes that I can’t stand in the first place…
thanks for listening


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Though I did loose my brother a few years ago, I can't begin to assume I understand the kind loss you went through. I do tend to have the same outlook on society that you do, but I also believe strongly that there is that percentage of people out there who are truly good people, and who take joy and memories from the efforts of people like us. I live in a good neighborhood, but I too also have to deal with the occasional hood or just plain loser who finds it necessary to prove there manhood through taking some ones property or engaging in violence. My theory is that it is the change in our values over the generations. And part of that is that people no longer take the time or make the effort to do things to benefit others. You are extremely talented, I think (just my opinion) you should continue to do what you are so good at and love so much. Even if it didn't benefit the large number of people who are decent, not to mention us on the forum, like you said it is therapeutic for you. Hang in there man.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

higginsr, I am very sorry to hear the loss of your father and the trauma that was caused in your life by some dip****s. Halloween is definitely a therapy that everyone here practices unless you are dealing with a prop to be done on time. From reading your posts, I can only assume that you live in a crime area that can only get worse. Is this starting to be an everyday occurrence in your neighborhood? If so, try to find another place. I have only traveled through Easton a few times to get to the Delaware Water Gap to go tubing. 

Please don't give up on Halloween. Because of your situation, it is definitely something to get you away from what you're dealing with even if it is temporary. Even though everyone in my neighborhood knows I go all out on Halloween as far as decoration, I try to keep things outside limited until the big day. We (Hauntforum members) have experienced some form or other of vandalism. Unfortunately, I don't do this for the neighborhood - I do this for myself (Everyone in the neighborhood thinks I do it for them but really, it's for me.) Of course, going on hayrides, watching horror movies, reading a good scare, around this time of year is also another way I celebrate and enjoy the holiday. Use your talents that you have (oil painting) to also vent. I, myself, have done watercoloring and acrylic paintings. I have been working on some Halloween painting. I hope to finish them soon. I get relaxed when I do these things.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with Darkside higginsr, you should continue to do what you love. after all I don't think you ever started to do displays for other people. you do it because you enjoy it for yourself. Don't let anyone take that away from you. Vent anytime you need to, there are many people here that care.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

HigginSr.....Live your life man. Art and peace will save this world. Remember to love your way through the problems and uncertaintys. Love isnt some bs term....It's real! and its what you had with your dad...and thats powerful to you I'm sure. Love, friendship, meaning, ...these are powerful.

Hey Higginsr - Yo dude you gotta buck up....Guess what? Your an artist. We have dark, tortured lives. We get get stuck, we are horribly misjudged, we struggle, we are destined to want to give up, we are destined to get stuck, having periods of no productivity, we are destined to fail.....In fact, if your not falling on your ass, your not trying hard enough.


Higginsr...Sorry about your Dad - the true nature of life is revealed when we die, our feet are swept out from under us...and the walls cave in. 

Please take what you had with your Dad and let make you stronger, not empty. 

Keep haunting for you know the darker side of life better than most of us.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Speaking from experience, I know it is easy to get bogged down with all of the bad in the world. Halloween decorating is wrought with frustrations of all kinds, and it's easy to get burnt out. But like Da Weiner said, at the end of the day, you do it for yourself and not anyone else. People want to think you do it for them, but in reality it's a very personal therapeutic experience, and is more rewarding than just about anything I have done before. Keep your chin up, and power through the next week. You can do it, and will feel much better if you do keep on truckin' and finish the project than if you give up now.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You give up = They win


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My mom passed last year, so I kind of understand.

One thing that comes to mind is that your dad bought you a saw so you could express yourself thru Halloween displays. And yes they took the saw that your dad gave you, but they didn't and CAN'T take everything that he gave you. If you follow what I am saying. 

You can mess up a ant hill 50 times, and they will build it up 50 times and they won't quite. After a while isn't worth messing up the ant hill any more, if you follow what i am saying. You shouldn't quite either.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

The problem is that if a person like you quits, it sends a message to others that may want to live an honorable life, that it's hopeless. You can be a beacon of hope for someone that you don't even know. Hang in there. The saw can be replaced, it's your father's memories that are important, and they can't take those from you!! In every life a little rain must fall...........


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Once again Dr. Morbius bestows words of wisdom. Life has more than it's share of idiots - and they can take all the material possessions you Dad gave you. One thing they can never take if the love and the memories you shared together. What would your Pop say? I don't think he'd want you to throw in the towel. Course - he might want you to move to a safer neighborhood!

Keep your chin up. For every 1 hillbilly there are 10 kids who appreciate your effort.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

higginsr -

Come & live in ND. We can always use more haunters, plus the crime is extremely low here.

Hang in there! <<sending positive waves your way.>>


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks all for the extremely kind comments, truth is I will probably finish my display this year, and yes it is also truthful that we do this for ourselves... just sounds more like a marytr if I say it is for the children... I am just extremely dis-heartened by everything, any little thing at this point threatens to push me off the deep end
Again, many thanks for many kind words


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

higginsr said:


> I am just extremely dis-heartened by everything, any little thing at this point threatens to push me off the deep end


From what you have been through, that is not uncommon to think or feel this every time something goes wrong - it just make the pile bigger.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I know what you mean, so many times things can seem overwhelming when you have had to endure what the last few months have dealt. It seems as if everyone is out to get you...I have been there, in a similar situation and when you're down, it seems that everyone has formed a line to dump on you. Please remember, material things CAN be replaced, the sentimental value is gone, but your father, like my mother and daughter, lives on in us and thru us. People can take property but they can never take the memories or the feelings of satisfaction that come with the things we create and the reactions to them. You have got to put those memories to work for you, they will bring you back! You have got to continue, so the memory can continue with you...:jol:


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> You give up = They win


 I have to agree there.. and I truely feel for your pain and loss. I think everyear.. someone.. somewhere.. gets part of their display vandalized, stolen and just plan destroyed. It sucks. Don't let them take the one thing you've found that is helping you. Take those memories of your dad and put them to use, win over the dip****s! Do it for yourself and your family and for the kids who are still truely innocent. It will be worth seeing them light up on halloween night as they knock on your door.. (even the ones who cry make you smile)...

We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers here..


----------

